# Do puppies lose the back molars?



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep! Augie just lost two this weekend.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, picture and all! Thanks LaurJen. I've watched Augie's pictures--he is so cute and about the same age as Brinkley. I will be happy when all of the adult teeth are in.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Prov31 said:


> Wow, picture and all! Thanks LaurJen. I've watched Augie's pictures--he is so cute and about the same age as Brinkley. I will be happy when all of the adult teeth are in.


Thanks His toys were all bloody today, so I checked his mouth and he has two more molars hanging by threads. He also grew some molars all the way in the back--they're huge! Those might be the ones you see. I don't think there had been any baby teeth back there.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I believe I am a bit confused now. Brinkley did lose molars the size of LaurJen's picture, but there are some huge molars in back that seem to always have been there. I can't tell if these are still puppy teeth or if they permanent teeth.

I remember the bloody toys though...and bloody sleeves on me. When Brinkley was really losing baby teeth he would come up and put his mouth around my arm, like he was saying "help me, please", and leave a bloody mouth print behind. That is exactly what he started doing again last night. He put his mouth around my arm and just stared at me, with a little whine. Very unusual for him these days. That behavior combined with his intense chewing on the back molars makes me wonder what is going on.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm guessing that puppies are like humans... kids have 20 teeth, but as adults wind up with 32... so 12 of them spring up on their own--they don't replace baby teeth. Augie has some humongous molars all the way in the back--practically in his throat. I don't think there were ever any baby teeth back there. The ones he seems to be losing now are molars that are in front of the very back ones. Hope that made sense!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

WAIT! are you telling me that Bella's teeth are going to start falling off pretty soon ????? what do you do ?? for pain etc ?? what if they swallow one ??


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Well yeah  The baby teeth have to fall out. You can get them teethers to chew on if you want, but you don't really need to do anything else. They probably swallow most of them... you can guess where they end up  Augie didn't seem to be bothered by the whole process at all.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep.....of all of Samson's baby teeth, we only saw two of them come out. He either swallowed them or lost them somewhere we never saw....


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think we found almost all of Brinkley's baby teeth. He didn't like to swallow them, so he would play with them on the floor. If I saw him batting something around, I knew it was another tooth. I was happy to see those razor sharp teeth go away.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, and his favorite thing to chew on when he was teething was a frozen wash cloth. I tied a knot in old cloths, then got them wet, rung them out and popped them in the freezer. It worked wonders. Lately, though, anything that is cloth gets ripped to shreds in minutes. The adult teeth aren't as sharp, but can really rip things apart.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Prov31 said:


> I think we found almost all of Brinkley's baby teeth. He didn't like to swallow them, so he would play with them on the floor. If I saw him batting something around, I knew it was another tooth. I was happy to see those razor sharp teeth go away.


Of the two we found, one was in Samson's crate, and he was just sitting there licking the blood from it....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I just found another bloody molar on the carpet. And my daughter lost a tooth a few minutes ago too. Geeze, I had better make sure none of mine are loose


----------

